
When Job Hopping Goes Wrong - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2016/01/06/when-job-hopping-goes-wrong/
======
hwstar
You can also bet that the HR back channel will get used (off the record) as
all the VP's talk to one another.

